

Happytables is taking on Squarespace for restaurant websites with new platform - krogsgard
https://poststatus.com/happytables-3-is-taking-on-squarespace-and-wix-for-restaurant-websites-with-a-brand-new-platform/

======
deedubaya
> I went ahead and sent the demo URL to my friend who is opening a restaurant.
> We’re having lunch on Thursday, when he’ll sign up for his account. It’s
> exactly the kind of thing he was hoping for, so he can get back to working
> on his restaurant and not worry about his website.

This reads more as a paid promotional piece than an objective opinion.

~~~
krogsgard
Wasn't paid at all. I just liked it, and it was good timing w/ my friend.

